# ماهي قصة محاكم التفتيش



## محايدد (19 أغسطس 2012)

قرئت عن محاكم التفتيش المسيحية

هل فعلا كانت تحرق  بالنار الذي يناقش امور فيها شبه في المسيحية 

وتخيير اليهود والمسلمين الموجودين بالبلاد المسيحية اما ان يدخلو المسيحية او يخرجو من البلاد

بشرط ان لاياخذو اموالهم  الغير نقدية  ولا حتى اولادهم 

إلخ من الاشياء والافعال المفزعة عن محاكم التفتيش 

هل فعلا حصل ذالك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2012)

*لايوجد فى الكتاب المقدس شئ من هذا القبيل
بالعكس الكتاب المقدس يأمر المسيحيين بحب الجميع والصفح لمن أحطأ فى حقنا .
الل**كلمك* * عن محاكم التفتيش اطلب منه مرجع تاريخى محاااايد زى اسمك كده .
*


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

محايدد قال:


> قرئت عن محاكم التفتيش المسيحية
> 
> هل فعلا كانت تحرق  بالنار الذي يناقش امور فيها شبه في المسيحية
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العزيز أولاً أنت تتحدث عن أنهي بلد وأنهي عصر من العصور !!!
ثانياً ممكن تراجع تاريخ عصور الظلمة في أوربا، التي حدثت فيها هذه المشكلة لتتأكد بنفسك من التاريخ نفسه وتعرف الحقائق لا سماعاً بل عن طريق المراجع التاريخية لذلك ... ولا أدري من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومات البعيدة عن كل صحة لأن فيها تعميم غير صحيح على الإطلاق، ومن أعنف محاكمات التنفتيش التي ظهرت كانت في أسبانيا وكانت موجهة أساسً من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ضد الحركة الإنجيلية وكلها كانت تخص المسيحيين والأفكار التي كانت غريبة عن الفكار الكاثوليكية في ذلك العصر، إذ كانت تعتبر أن أي فكر يخالفها بدعة ولا تقبل الكنائس الأخرى، وهذه المشكلة كانت تخص عصر معين وانتهى تماماً لأن هذا كان تحزب طائفي مريض عند البعض (ولا يُعمم الأمر في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالطبع، لأنه يخص أُناس معينة في عصر محدد في أوربا فقط في عصور الظلمة) وهو ضد المحبة ووصية الإنجيل وضد الفكر المستقيم حتى أن الكثيرين جداً من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفسها رفضوا تماماً هذه الأمور وقاوموها بشدة حتى أن كثيرين تعرضوا للقتل والسحق والآلام ليحافظوا على نقاوة التعليم وتقديم المحبة ....​أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أغسطس 2012)

*محاكم التفتيش[ تلخيص وتبسيط  ]:​*
>+ منذ تأسيس المسيحية على يد فاديها ومخلصها الرب يسوع المسيح المصلوب القائم الذى سكب من الاعالى  روحه القدوس... وهى تعلم بالمحبة الباذلة المعطية , والحرية الكاملة فى إطار الشرعية.
>+ تأسست  أكبر مراكز المسيحية فى أؤرشاليم القدس وأنطاكية والاسكندرية ,افسس وروما (والقسطنطنينية.فى القرن الرابع). منذ أؤائل العهد المسيحى البكير كأكبر مراكز رسولية للفكر الرسولى المسيحى [ كلها متحدة الفكر اللاهوتى والفقه الدينى إلى القرن الرابع]- وأيضاً فى نهاية القرن الأول كان قد إكتمل تأسيس مراكز فى الرها ونصيبيين ونينوى وأرمينيا..والهند والقيروان وقرطاجنة.
>+  ظهرت محاكم التفتيش فى فترة القرون الوسطى بعد اكثر من 1500  سنة شمسية مما تعدون  .....  -فى بعض مناطق أوروبـــــا .. أجزاء من إيطاليا ..المانيا النمسا أسبانيا.
وجميعها تتبع مركز روحى واحد وحيد -منفصل مذهبياً ورعائيا وثقافياً عن كل ما سبق ذكره من مراكز مسيحية وقتها. فهو حدث محدود رعائيا ومذهبيا وثقافيا وجغرافيا وأصولياً عن المسيحية.
>+  هو إجتهاد من ( طبقة معينة من  رجال الدين برئاسة من تبؤاء سلطة بابا روما بشخصه)_فالامر يـُـعــد..محدوداً بإجتهاد - مدرسة بعينها لا يتعداها -.
>+ إعتبر  فريق  محدد معروف بشخوصه -دون غيرهم -من رجال الدين - فى مذهب معين -أن سلطة  رأس كنيستهم تمثل سلطة المسيح على الارض وأن كل من يختلف ليس فقط لاهوتياً -بل فكريا وثقافيا -معهم   هو خارج عن فكر الله_ وأنه تجوز مقاومته بالقوة المسلحة- لاعلاء كلمة الله - ومناصرة الدين.
>+ قضى رئيس تلك المدرسة المذهبية -دون غيره -بأحقيته هو وحده  فى قراءة وتفسير وتدريس الكتاب المقدس دون غيره... وحظر حيازة الكتاب على غيره من الناس.
>+ إذ إمتزجت السياسة بالدين [  سياسة  خارجية وسياسة داخلية] - تسربت السياسة إلى الدين والدين تسرب إلى السياسة ...وإستعملت مفردات وأساليب هذه المدرسة الفكرية فى تصفية الحسابات السياسية ..  بين ال [ بابا]والاعيان والاقطاعين ورجال البلاط والمفكرين..
ومن جهتهم أمعن بعض المفكرين والباحثين  فى التعرض لامور الدين ومع تزايد إعجاب المريدين  تفننوا فى التعجيل بالتصادم بالتأزييم والتصعيد .. مما جعل  صداماً بدأء  بتبادل التصريحات اللاهبة النارية من الجانبين.. ووصل  إلى الصدام العسكرى . خصوصاً .. إذ  حازت هذه المدرسة الدينية فريقاً من رجال الشرطة المسلحيين [ المطاوعة : للامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر] ; كما  أؤكل إليهم الشئ الكثير من حق الضبطية القضائية ..
فبدأؤءا يفتشون البيوت عن   حيازة نسخ من الكتاب المقدس أو تفاسيره أو التأملات الروحية -لانها برأيهم لا تحق الا من خلال القس فى الكنيسة.
>+ تكونت رجال لتفتيش مصنفات فنية او علمية أو تاريخية أو أدبية أو سياسية (أى مصنفات مدونة من أى نوع ) تحوى إختلافا فى الرأى مع ال [ بابا]   مصادراتها وإجراء محاكمة عاجلة عسكرية  للمسئؤل عنها والتخلص منها بالحرق -وإستتابته _ أو التخلص منه هو شخصيا بالحرق.
>+ إذ أثار فريقاً من المؤيدين والتبع من الهمج والرعاع إعجابهم وتأييدهم  المطلق  حتى لما هو خطأء -بالغ البعض -فتعرضوا حتى  للمتوفيين من مفسرى الكتاب المقدس من مفكرين عمومين -فطالبوا بحرق مؤلفاتهم وحرق  رفاتهم .
>+لم  يدم هذا الوضع الشاذ  [ القاصر  على هاته الجهات دون غيره من مراكز المسيحية التراثية العريقة العديدة]   إذ   حالا نهض من رجال الكنيسة المسيحية فى الغرب من تعرضوا بالاستنكار لهذا الوضع الغريب عن المسيحية  وجاهروا بأحقية المسيحيين -كل المسيحيين لحيازة  نسخ الكتاب المقدس    وقراءة تفسيراته والتعرض  لقضاياها بالتحليل والمناقشه -و منع مزج الدين بالسياسة -وبالتدريج تم فصل الدين نهائيا عن السياسة و  إصلاح  خطأ إستعمال القوة العسكرية البوليسية فى خدمة الدين  .
>+   مع الافراط والشطط -والمبالغة ::"  تكونت فى الغرب عدة مدارس نقدية للتعرض للكتاب المقدس ليس فقط بالدراسة والتحليل والتأمل  بل أيضا بالنقد والطعن والتشكيك "  ومع الافراط بإستعمال  الحريات المطلقة  على عواهنها   المجردة الجزافية  -صار كل من هب ودب يتدخل ويتعرض بالنقد والتحليل . والحقيقة أن  بحسب مسيحيتنا  التقليدية  .. من الواجب معرفة حدود الحرية وتقنينها .. ومن الواجب  الاصرار على تنظيم التخصصات -فالعقيدة شأنها شأن كل العلوم[حتى الوضّعية منها] يجب الا يتدخل فيها كل من هب ودب -من يفهم ومن لا يفهم من متخصص دارس ومن هو هاو


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*محاكم التحقيق (محاكم التفتيش) 
بين الأسطورة والواقع*

*أثارت "محاكم التحقيق"، المعروفة بالعربية باسم "محاكم التفتيش" جدلاً كبيراً وواسعاً في مختلف الأوساط الأوروبية. أما هنا في شرقنا العزيز، فكلّما تحدّثنا عن سماحة الديانة المسيحيّة وسموّ تعاليمها، تجابهنا موجات انتقاد عنيفة وشرسة تتناول قضيتين تجعل منهما محوراً لموجات الانتقاد الموجهة للديانة المسيحية عموماً والكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحديداً، هاتان القضيتان هما: الحروب الصليبية ومحاكم التحقيق. سأفرد في وقت لاحق مقالاً لمعالجة الحروب الصليبية، أما في هذا المقال فسأكتفي بمعالجة قضية "محاكم التحقيق" وتقديم صورة أقرب ما تكون للواقع عنها بحسب الدراسات الحديثة التي قام بأغلبها أكاديميون غير كاثوليك.

أما اختياري لاسم "محاكم التحقيق" عوضاً عن الاسم التقليدي "محاكم التفتيش"، فالسبب يعود إلى أنّ الأصل في التسمية هو "Inquisition"، من كلمة "Inquiry" والتي تعني : تحقيق واستفسار وبحث. إذن، "لجان التحقيق" هي أقرب للمعنى الحقيقي منها "لجان التفتيش" لأن هدف هذه اللجان كان التحقيق مع المسيحيين المتهمين بالهرطقة لاستبيان حقيقة موقفهم من الديانة المسيحية وخلو هذه المواقف من تعاليم هرطقة وبدع مخالفة للتعليم القويم. لذلك ينبغي لنا أن نوضّح حقيقة يجهلها الكثيرون وهي أنّه بما أن الحديث يدور عن "هرطقة"، فالمقصود إذن مسيحيين خارجين عن العقيدة الصحيحة وعليه فالمسيحيون فقط هم موضوع لجان التحقيق، أما المسلمون أو اليهود فلا سلطة للجان التحقيق عليهم لأنهم لا يدينون بالمسيحية.

عندما نتحدث عن "محاكم تحقيق"، أول ما يتبادر لذهن القارئ هو "محاكم التفتيش الإسبانية" وسمعتها القبيحة. لكن في الواقع، هناك "لجان تحقيق" سبقت تلك التي أنشئت في إسبانيا وذلك بنحو ثلاثة قرون. وأنا أرى من الضروري الحديث عن تلك أولا حتى نفهم كيف نشأت اللجان في إسبانيا والفارق بينهما.

قضية البدع والهرطقات

المبدأ الذي تقوم عليه مسألة مقاومة البدع والهرطقات هو مبدأ قويم وصحيح، فالكاثوليك عليهم واجب حماية وديعة الإيمان القويم وحفظه الفساد ومقاومة كلّ اعوجاج. هذا ما جاء على لسان السيّد المسيح حين قال: «إِنِّي أُوليتُ كُلَّ سُلطانٍ في السَّماءِ والأَرض،فاذهَبوا وتَلمِذوا جَميعَ الأُمَم، وعَمِّدوهم بِاسْمِ الآبِ والابْنِ والرُّوحَ القُدُس، وعَلِّموهم أَن يَحفَظوا كُلَّ ما أَوصَيتُكُم به، وهاءنذا معَكم طَوالَ الأَيَّامِ إِلى نِهايةِ العالَم» (متى 28: 18-20)؛ وأيضاً: «وبَعدَ أَن فَطَروا قالَ يسوعُ لِسمْعانَ بُطرُس: يا سِمْعانُ بنَ يونا، أَتُحِبُّني أَكثَرَ مِمَّا يُحِبُّني هؤلاء؟ قالَ لَه: نَعم يا رَبّ، أَنتَ تَعلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ حُباًّ شَديداً . قالَ لَه: إِرْعَ خُرافي» (يوحنا 21: 15). وأيضا ورد في رسالة يهوذا: «أيُّها الأَحِبَّاء، كُنتُ شَديدَ الرَّغبةِ في أَن أَكتُبَ إِلَيكم في مَوضوعِ خَلاصِنا المُشتَرَك. فلم يَكُنْ لي بُدٌّ مِن ذلك لِكَي أَحُضَّكم على الجِهادِ في سَبيلِ الإِيمانِ الَّذي سُلِّمَ إِلى القِدِّيسينَ تامّاً، لأَنَّه قد تَسلَّلَ إلَيكم أُناسٌ كُتِبَ لَهم هذا العِقابُ مُنذُ القِدَم، كُفَّارٌ يَجعَلونَ نِعمَةَ إِلهِنا فُجورًا ويُنكِرونَ سَيدِّنا ورَبَّنا الوَحيدَ يسوعَ المسيح» (يهوذا 1: 3-4).

حوالي العام 1000 للميلاد، نشطت في أوروبا بدع مختلفة، كانت أخطرها هرطقة "الأطهار" (الكتارية Catharism : لفظة يونانية تعني "النقي/الطاهر". اعتقد "الأطهار" أن العالم المرئي خلقه إله شرير، بينما العالم الروحي خلقه إله صالح. واعتقدوا أن الخلاص يتم عن طريق تطهير النفس التي لا تموت من شرور الخليقة الجسدية) التي شكلت تهديداً لا لكيان الكنيسة وحسب بل وللدولة أيضا. فالديانة في القرون الوسطى لم تكن كاليوم، عبادة يمارسها المؤمن في الكنيسة، بل كانت الديانة هي العلوم وهي الفلسفة وهي السياسة وهي الهوية وهي الرجاء بالخلاص. لم تكن الديانة خياراً شخصياً، بل حقيقة شاملة ملزمة. لذلك، فإن الهرطقة تهاجم عمق هذه الحقيقة وتهدد نسيج المجتمع. القانون الروماني السائد حينئذ كان يعتبر الهرطقة خيانة، والسبب أنّ المَلَكِيّة هي هبة من الله وعليه فالهرطقة التي تتعرض لدين الله هي بمثابة تهديد لسلطة الملك. كان الهراطقة يتسببون بانفصال الشعب وقيام الثورة، ولم يكن ثمة مسيحي يشك في أن الله سيعاقب الجماعة التي تسمح للهرطقة بالنمو فيها. فالملوك والعامة على حد سواء اعتبروا من واجبهم البحث عن الهرطقة والقضاء عليها أينما وجدوها. وهذا ما عبر عنه على سبيل المثال الملك بطرس، ملك أراغون في إسبانيا حين قال: 
«أعداء صليب المسيح وخارقي قانون الكنيسة هم أيضاً أعداؤنا وأعداء مملكتنا، ويجب التعامل معهم بهذه الصفة». 

كان أصحاب "الأطهار" يهددون نسيج المجتمع بسبب أعمال العنف والجرائم والقتل التي ارتكبوها أينما كثرت أعدادهم. في جنوب فرنسا تطلب الأمر جيش ملك فرنسا كامل العتاد ليتمكن من التغلب عليهم. 

لم تكن الاستجابة لخطر "بدعة الأطهار" في البداية منظمة أو منهجية ولذلك سرعان ما انتشرت من شرق أوروبا إلى جنوب ألمانيا وفرنسا وشمال إيطاليا. كان السبب الرئيسي لاتساع رقعتها عدم محافظة رجال الإكليروس على فضيلة الفقر وسعيهم وراء الثروة والرخاء. قام البابا "لوشيوس الثالث" عام 1184 بإرسال لائحة بالهرطقات إلى أساقفة أوروبا وأمرهم باتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة لتبيان إن كان المتهمون بالهرطقة هم فعلاً كذلك أم لا. وبدلاً من الاعتماد على الحاكم أو المحاكم المدنية أو اللوردات العلمانيين، توجب على الأساقفة تعيين رجال دين علماء ومثقفين لفحص المتهمين باعتماد قوانين الأدلة الرومانية. أي بالتحقيق "inquire" ومن ثم اللفظة "inquisition" "لجان تحقيق". لكن هذه الطريقة لم تكن فعالة بما فيه الكفاية ولا الإجراء الذي اتخذه مجمع طولوز عام 1229، عندما طالب جميع أبناء "لونجيدوك/Languedoc"، حيث نشطت بدعة "الأطهار" بوجه خاص، بإعلان القسم أنهم لا ينتمون إلى هذه البدعة، وتجديد قسمهم كل سنتين. وطالبهم أيضاً بالكشف عن هوية الهراطقة. لكن الكردينال فرانجيباني الذي استمع لشهادة هرطوق سابق اسمه "وليم دي سولييه"، أعلن أن كشف هوية المخبرين سيعرض حياتهم للخطر. من هنا تطورت فكرة "محاكم التحقيق" التي أسسها البابا غريغوريوس التاسع عام 1233. 

اعتبرت السلطات المدنية الهرطقة خيانة لله وللملك وبالتالي كان الهراطقة يستحقون الموت. أما في نظر الكنيسة، فالهراطقة هم عبارة عن "خراف ضالة" حادَتْ عن طريق الصواب. وبصفتهم رعاة، فإن واجب البابا والأساقفة هو محاولة إعادة الخراف الضالة إلى الحظيرة الواحدة كما أمرهم بذلك "الراعي الصالح". وبذلك، بينما كان القادة المدنيين يحاولون حماية المملكة، كان همّ الكنيسة هو "إنقاذ النفوس". إذن، وفَّرت "لجان التحقيق" الفرصة للهراطقة للهرب من الإعدام والعودة إلى حضن الجماعة أو "الحظيرة الواحدة".

معظم الذين اتُّهموا بالهرطقة في العصور الوسطى تمَّ استعادتهم إلى حظيرة الإيمان أو تم وقف تنفيذ العقوبة. الذين ثبتت عليهم التهمة فقد سُمِح لهم بالتوبة عن خطيئتهم والقيام بأعمال التكفير ومن ثم العودة إلى حضن الكنيسة. أما الذين قرَّر المحقق بشأنهم أنهم خطر على المجتمع، ولم يعد بالإمكان فعل شيء بشأنهم، فكان يتم حرمانهم وتسليمهم إلى السلطات المدنية. والجدير بالذكر أنه رغم الاعتقاد السائد فإن الكنيسة لم تقم هي بحرق الهراطقة. السلطات المدنية هي التي اعتبرت أن الهرطقة تستوجب الإعدام. والواقع أنَّ "لجان التحقيق" ساهمت في إنقاذ حياة الآلاف من الأبرياء (وحتى بعض غير الأبرياء) الذين لولاها كانوا سيصطلون بنار اللوردات المدنيين والحكام.

في القرن الثالث عشر نشطت رهبانيتان في مجال "لجان التحقيق" هما الفرنسيسكانية والدومنيكانية خاصة لأنهما نذرتا الفقر وحافظتا عليه . ولكن بما أن رهبانية الدومنيكان أنشئت خصيصاً لجدال الهراطقة والتبشير بالديانة المسيحية فقد تسلّمت مهمة إدارة "لجان التحقيق" وأنشأت المحاكم التي تقدم تقاريرها إلى روما مباشرة لا إلى الأساقفة المحليين. وتم وضع كتب إرشاد مختصة بمكاتب التحقيق.

مع حلول القرن الرابع عشر، باتت "لجان التحقيق" من أكثر الإجراءات القانونية التزاماً وتنظيماً. كان المحققون متخصصون في القانون واللاهوت. كان الحكام في القرون الوسطى يناصرون لجان التحقيق ويدعمونها لأنهم رأوا فيها الوسيلة الفعالة للحفاظ على سلامة الدين في ممالكهم. وإن شكى بعضهم، فقد اشتكوا من أن "لجان التحقيق" تتعامل برفق زائد عن اللزوم مع الهراطقة. ويذكر أنَّ العديد من المجرمين العاديين كانوا يدّعون الهرطقة حتى تتم محاكمتهم لدى محاكم التحقيق الكنسيّة بدلاً من محاكم الدولة القاسية. وفي وقت لاحق، أخذت بعض الممالك تتسلّم زمام الأمور بنفسها. ففي فرنسا مثلاً، سيطر الموظفون الحكوميون مع متخصصي قانون مدنيين على زمام الأمور في لجان التحقيق. وكان عذر الملك أنهم أعلم بأحوال فرنسا والهرطقات فيها من البابا الحاكم بعيداً في روما.

القضية الإسبانية

إسبانيا تختلف عن بقية دول أوروبا في عدة نواحي. فبعد أن احتل المسلمون جزيرة إيبريا في القرن الثامن، باتت المعارك مستمرة في الأراضي الإسبانية. هذا التنافر المستمر ووجود أتباع ثلاثة أديان على الأراضي الإسبانية هي اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، أدى في الواقع إلى إيجاد نوع من التعايش المشترك، حتى باتت العلاقة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود في إسبانيا مثالاً يحتذى به للتعايش "Convivencia". إنجلترا مثلاً، طردت اليهود من أراضيها عام 1290 وفرنسا عام 1306.

لكن أمواج العنصرية التي اجتاحت أوروبا كانت ستصل حتماً إلى إسبانيا. فالحسد والجشع والسذاجة أدت إلى تأزم العلاقة بين المسيحيين واليهود في القرن الرابع عشر. خلال صيف 1391، اجتاحت عصابات المدن الأحياء اليهودية في برشلونا ومدن أخرى فجمعوا اليهود وخيروهم بين المعمودية والموت. اختارت الأغلبية المعمودية. لكن ملك مقاطعة أراجون، الذي حاول وسعه لكف الاعتداءات عن اليهود، ذكّر رعيته أنّ تعاليم الكنيسة واضحة بشأن المعمودية القسرية: فهي لا تُحسَب. وأعلن أن كلّ يهودي قبل المعمودية لتجنب الموت يمكنه أن يرجع إلى ديانته.

معظم اليهود المعمّدين أبوا ذلك. من ناحية، شعروا أنهم خانوا ديانتهم ولم يعد بإمكانهم أن يكونوا يهوداً. آخرين فضلوا البقاء مسيحيين لتجنب اضطهادات أخرى من شأنها أن تقوم في المستقبل. آخرين غيرهم رأوا في المعمودية طريقة لتجنب الضرائب الإضافية والقيود التي فرضت على اليهود. ومع مرور الزمن، اطمأن اليهود لدينهم الجديد وباتوا يمارسونه بتقوى تماثل بقية الكاثوليك. فباتوا يعمدون أطفالهم صغاراً ويعلمونهم التعاليم المسيحية. لكن أغلب المعمدين اليهود حافظوا على تقاليدهم السابقة، فتحدثوا كاليهود وارتدوا الملابس كاليهود وتناولوا طعامهم كاليهود. واستمر الكثير منهم في العيش في أحياء يهودية ليبقوا قريبين من أبناء عائلتهم. أدى هذا التعايش إلى تنصر اليهودية الإسبانية. وسرعان ما بدأ بين اليهود تيار اعتناق المسيحية بمحض الإرادة.

عام 1414، أقيم حوار في "تورتوزا" بين القادة المسيحيين واليهود. وقد حضر اللقاء البابا مبارك الثالث عشر شخصيا. وقد كان من بين اللجنة المسيحية، طبيب البابا، اليهودي المتنصر، جيرونيمو دي سانتا فيه. وكانت نتيجة هذا الحوار موجة أخرى من معتنقي المسيحية بين اليهود. في أراغون وحدها، نال سر العماد 3000 يهودي. بطبيعة الحال، أدى هذا كلّه إلى نشوء بعض التوتر في العلاقة بين اليهود الذين بقوا يهودا وأولئك الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية. واعتبر أحبار اليهود بعد عام 1391 أن كل اليهود الذين أجبروا على اعتناق المسيحية هم يهود لا مسيحيين. لكن في العام 1414 عاد الأحبار ليقروا أن الكونفرسوس (conversos/اليهود المعمدين) هم فعلاً مسيحيون حقيقيون لأنهم تركوا اليهودية عن طيب خاطر.

حوالي منتصف القرن الخامس عشر، نشأت ثقافة خاصة بالكونفرسوس في إسبانيا، يهوداً في العرق والثقافة، كاثوليك في العقيدة. الكونفرسوس، سواء المعمدين الجدد أو أحفاد المعمدين الجدد، باتوا يفتخرون بهذه الثقافة. بعضهم راح يؤكد أنهم أفضل من "المسيحيين القدامى" وذلك لأن اليهود تربطهم بالمسيح صلة دم. حتى إن أسقف اليهود المعمدين في بورغوس، ألونسو دي كارتاخينا، كان في صلاته للسلام الملائكي يقول: "يا قديسة مريم، يا والدة الله وقريبتي بالدم، صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطأة...".

توحيد إسبانيا

بعد أن تخلصا من الخطر البرتغالي وردعا جنود ألفونس، اضطر فرديناند وإيزابيل لقضاء سنوات طويلة للتخلص من الفساد الذي خلَّفه هنري في مؤسسات الحكومة وفي الجيش. كان الجيش ضعيفاً للغاية بسبب إهماله من قبل هنري. فسيطرت العصابات على البلاد. وفي هذه الفترة قوي نفوذ اليهود وسلطتهم حتى إنهم كانوا يجبرون المدينين لهم أحيانا إلى نبذ الديانة المسيحية وفاءً لديونهم. ونمى أيضا نفوذ المسلمين المعمدين الذين انتشرت فيما بينهم الهرطقات القديمة. 

لذلك سافر الملكان من مدينة إلى أخرى يقيمان المحاكم ويستمعان للشكاوى ويحكمون بين المتخاصمين. فأنشآ قوة شرطة محلية سميت "بالأخوة المقدّسة" مهمتها التعامل مع اللصوص، وعينا موظفين حكوميين أكفاء لحفظ النظام. وبذلك حدّ الملكان من فوضى الجريمة والفساد ورفعا مستوى الفضيلة والأخلاق في البلاد.

ما أن حفظا النظام والقانون في البلاد حتى تفرغا أخيراً لمواجهة عدوهم في الجنوب/ مسلمي غرناطة الذين كانوا يشكلون تهديداً مستمراً لإسبانيا المسيحية بغاراتهم المتكررة فينهبون البيوت ويحرقونها ويأخذون الأسرى لبيعهم في سوق النخاسة. أرادت إيزابيل أن تجعل من إسبانيا قوة قيادية في أوروبا تحمل راية المسيح. وهذا لم يكن من الممكن تحقيقه إلا بعد تحرير كامل أراضي إسبانيا من المعتدين.

في العام 1481، قاد فرديناند وإيزابيل آخر حملة في "حرب التحرير / Riconquista". فتقدمت الحملة ببطء وتغلبت على الصعوبات وعلى اليأس والرغبة في التراجع إلى أن حل أخيرا الثاني من كانون الثاني عام 1492، حيث استسلم "بوعبديل" آخر حاكم مسلم في إسبانيا وسلم غرناطة، آخر معاقل المسلمين في إسبانيا إلى الملك فرديناند والملكة إيزابيل. 

كانت نتيجة هذه الحرب الأخيرة دخول الكثير من المسلمين في الديانة المسيحية بعد أن خُيِّروا بين الجلاء وبين اعتناق المسيحية. وبات مصير المعمدين منهم مثل مصير اليهود المعمدين، منهم المخلصين ومنهم غير الصادقين. ونشأت بين المسلمين بعض الهرطقات القديمة فترعرعت المانوية على سبيل المثال، وبات من الضروري إخضاع اولئك للتحقيق للكشف عن صدقهم وإخلاصهم للدولة والكنيسة. 

في الوقت عينه، فإنّ اتساع ثراء المعمدين اليهود وزيادة نفوذهم في إسبانيا، أدى إلى إثارة حفيظة المسيحيين الكاثوليك القدامى الذين كرهوا غطرسة اليهود المعمدين وحسدوهم على نجاحهم. فبدأت بالظهور مناشير التي تدّعي أن اليهود المعمدين قد تسللوا إلى جميع العائلات والأسر النبيلة في إسبانيا. نظريات المؤامرة العنصرية أخذت أيضا في الانتشار. وذاع الخبر أن المعمدين اليهود هم جزء من مخطط يهودي يعتزم السيطرة على نبلاء إسبانيا والكنيسة الكاثوليكية لتدميرهما معاً من الداخل. وعليه، فإن اليهود المعمدين ليسوا مسيحيين مخلصين بل هم يهود متخفين.

لقد بين الأكاديميون المعاصرون أن نظرية المؤامرة هذه ليست إلا خيال محض. فاليهود المعمدين كانوا كاثوليك مخلصين مثلهم مثل المسيحيين الإسبان جميعاً.

بالتالي، بات التحدي الجديد الذي يواجه فرديناند وإيزابيل هو أولئك المعمدون الجدد –سواء يهود أو مسلمين- الذين تبوأوا المناصب المرموقة في الحكومة وفي الكنيسة دون أن يكونوا فعلاً مخلصين للديانة المسيحية. كان هؤلاء المعمدين الجدد يشكلون تهديداً للكنيسة ولإسبانيا وكان من الواجب إيجاد طريقة لتحديد المخلصين بينهم من الخونة وحماية الأبرياء.

كثرة تردد هذه الشائعات في شوارع إسبانيا، أقنعا الملك فرديناند والملكة إيزابيل أن المسألة يجب أن يتم التحقيق فيها. فاستجاب البابا سكستوس الرابع لطلبهما وأصدر في 1 / 11/ 1478 مرسوماً سمح فيه للتاج الإسباني بتشكيل محكمة تحقيق تتألف من اثنين أو ثلاثة من الكهنة عمرهما يناهز الأربعين عاما. كانت المحكمة تخضع كليا للبلاط الملكي. ولما كان الكثير من أعوان فرديناند وحاشيته يهوداً معمدين، لم يولي القضية أهمية كبيرة. وانقضى عامان من الزمن قبل أن يتم فعلاً تعيين اثنين لهذه المهمة حيث تشكّلت رسميا "محكمة التحقيق الإسبانية".

محكمة التحقيق الإسبانية

لربما كان الملك فرديناند يعتقد أن هذه المحاكم لن تبلغ شأنا ما. لكنه سرعان ما اكتشف خطأه. فقد اندلعت موجات الكراهية والبغض في مختلف أنحاء إسبانيا عندما سارع أعداء المعمدين اليهود –من مسيحيين ويهود – إلى تقديم الاتهامات ضدهم. فباتت المحاكم ذريعة لتصفية الحسابات الشخصية. فطالب القائمون على المحاكم زيادة عدد الموظفين. لكن كلما ازداد عدد الموظفين، ازداد معه عدد القضايا المرفوعة إليهم. وانتهى الأمر بأن بات فرديناند نفسه مقتنعاً أن قضية "اليهود السريين" هي قضية حقيقية.

في هذه المرحلة الأولى، استخدم المسيحيون القدامى واليهود أنفسهم هذه المحاكم للنيل من أعدائهم أو خصومهم المسيحيين الجدد (الكونفيرسوس / conversos). هذه المحاكم أقيمت خصيصا لفحص صدق إيمان المسيحيين الجدد (المرتدين من اليهودية والإسلام) وعليه فالمسيحيون القدامى لم يكن لديهم ما يخشونه منها ولا اليهود لأنهم كانوا خارج صلاحية هذه المحاكم، حيث أن هدف لجان التحقيق –كما ذكرنا أعلاه- هو البحث عن الخراف الضالة وإعادتها إلى الحظيرة الواحدة. يهود إسبانيا لم يكن لديهم ما يخشون من هذه المحاكم.

في السنوات الأولى للمحاكم، كان ثمة الكثير من سوء الاستخدام والفوضى. معظم المتهمين تمت تبرئتهم لكن ليس كلهم. فعمليات الإعدام حرقاً كانت علنية وذائعة الصيت حتى إنها أخافت اليهود المعمدين. ففر الذين كان لديهم أعداء من مدنهم قبل أن يتم تقديم شكاوى بحقهم. وما أن وصلت المحاكم إلى "اراغون"، حتى كانت الهستريا قد بلغت مستويات عالية. 

حاول البابا سكستوس الرابع وضع حد للأمر. فكتب إلى أساقفة إسبانيا في 18 نيسان 1482 يقول:
«في أراغون وفالنسيا ومايوركا وكاتالونيا باتت لجان التحقيق تعمل لا انطلاقا من الغيرة على الإيمان القويم ورغبة في خلاص النفوس، بل سعياً وراء الثروة ورغد العيش. الكثير من المؤمنين المخلصين تم الزج بهم في السجون وتعذيبهم واتهامهم بالهرطقة ومصادرة ممتلكاتهم وتسليمهم إلى السلطات الدنيوية لإعدامهم بناء على شهادة أعدائهم ومنافسيهم وعبيدهم وغيرهم من الأشخاص سيئي السمعة دون أدلة صادقة ودامغة كافية لتجريمهم، وهذا الأمر قد أثار استياء ونفور الكثيرين».

أمر البابا سكستوس الأساقفة بأخذ دور مباشر وفعال في هذه المحاكم حتى يضمنوا أن قوانين الكنيسة العادلة هي التي تسيِّر الأمور. وأمر بأن يتم تعيين محامي دفاع قانوني ليمثل المتهمين وأن يتمتعوا بحق رفع قضيتهم أمام روما. في العصور الوسطى (قبل القرن الخامس عشر) كانت كلمة البابا ستلقى آذاناً صاغية وتطبيقاً سريعاً. لكن تلك الأيام كانتْ قد ولَّت وانقضت. 

أثارت هذه الرسالة حفيظة الملك فرديناند وكتب جواباً إلى البابا سكستوس متهما إياه بأخذ الرشوة من "اليهود المعمدين / الكونفرسوس" حيث قال:
«وصلت إلى آذاني أمور –لو ثبت صحتها – فإنها تستحق الدهشة والاستغراب... لكننا لم نعطي هذه الإشاعات أهمية لأنها تبدو أموراً لا يمكن لقداستك أن يقبلها خاصة وأنك ملتزم نحو المحاكم. لكن إذا تبين أن بعض التنازلات قد تمّ بالفعل تقديمها تحت ضغوط من المعمدين اليهود الماكرين، فإنني لا أعتزم أبداً جعلها تدخل حيز التنفيذ. لذلك احرص على ألا تجعل الأمور تتفاقم أكثر منذ ذلك، اسحب أية تنازلات وثق بأننا سنولي القضية اهتمامنا اللازم».


وضعت هذه الرسالة نهاية لدور البابا في محاكم التحقيق الإسبانية. واستمرت منذ تلك اللحظة كذراع للملكية الإسبانية منفصلة تماما عن السلطة الكنسية. لذلك من المستغرب جدا اليوم أن يتم وصف محاكم التحقيق الإسبانية بأنها إحدى آثام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الكبرى. فالكنيسة الكاثوليكية كمؤسسة لم يكن لها أدنى مسؤولية تقريبا في هذه القضية اللهمّ سوى المصادقة الصوريّة على قرار الملك تعيين أحد رجال الإكليروس لمنصب المحقق العام.

عام 1483، عين الملك فرديناند الدومنيكاني توماس ده توركيمادا محققا عاماً على المحاكم في إسبانيا وأوكله مهمة بناء نظام متكامل لفحص الأدلة وتحديد الإجراءات الواجب اتباعها وأيضا تأسيس فروع للمحكمة في المدن الإسبانية الكبرى. صادق البابا سكستوس على هذا التعيين أملاً في أن تساهم هذه الخطوة في السيطرة على الأمور. كان هذا المحقق العام معينا من الملك وإلى الملك يقدم تقاريره، أي أن المحكمة باتت مدنية لا كنسية.

لكن المسألة للأسف تفاقمت وذلك بسبب الفوضى العارمة السابقة وأيضاً بسبب حَيْد المحكمة حتى تلك اللحظة عن المعايير الكنسية القويمة. عندما وصلت اللجنة إلى بلدة ما، كانت تعلن "مرسوم رحمة" وهو عبارة عن فترة 30 يوماً مهلة يمكن لليهود السريين التقدم والاعتراف بخطيئتهم بمحض إرادتهم والتوبة. وهي أيضا فترة للآخرين لكي يقدموا ما لديهم من معلومات بشأن المسيحيين الذين يمارسون اليهودية سرا فيكشفونهم. كل من تمَّت إدانته بعد انتهاء مدة المرسوم كان يتم إعدامه حرقاً.

وصول المحكمة إلى البلدة بالنسبة لليهود المعمدين كانت مسألة غاية في الجديّة. فقد كان لديهم على وجه العموم الكثير من الأعداء والكثير منهم مستعدون للشهادة زوراً، أو لربما كانت ممارساتهم الثقافية والاجتماعية كافية لإدانتهم. لذلك كان الكثير من المعمدين الجدد إما يفرون من المدينة أو يتقدمون للاعتراف بخطيئتهم وبذلك ينجون من التحقيق ومن عواقبه الوخيمة.

ازدادت معارضة الإكليروس في الكنيسة لمحاكم التحقيق الإسبانية وأشار الكثير من رجال الدين إلى أنّ حرق الهراطقة دون أن يكونوا قد تلقوا تعاليم الدين المسيحي يتعارض مع جميع الممارسات المقبولة. فإن كان اليهود المعمدين متهمين بأي شيء على الإطلاق، فتهمتهم هي الجهل لا الهرطقة المقصودة. الكثير من الإكليروس في أعلى المراتب قدموا شكواهم لفرديناند. واستمرت المعارضة أيضا من روما. وكتب خليفة سيكستوس، البابا إنوسنت الثالث مرتين للملك سائلا إياه أن يظهر المزيد من الرحمة والعطف واللين مع اليهود المعمدين، لكن هذه الاعتراضات ذهب سدى.

ومع ازدياد نشاط محاكم التحقيق، بات الكثيرون مقتنعين أن اليهود كانوا يحاولون إقناع اليهود المعمدين بالعودة إلى حضن الديانة اليهودية. في نهاية المطاف، حتى فردنياند وإيزابل اقتنعا بهذه النظرية رغم أنها لم تكن صحيحة. وبما أنهما اعتبرا أن واجبهما الأول هو تجاه رعاياهم المسيحيين وحمايتهم من الخطر، فقد بدأوا في العام 1482 بطرد اليهود من مناطق معينة كانت المشاكل فيها متفاقمة. واستمر الحال على هذا المنوال إلى أن أصدر البلاط الملكي مرسوماً بتاريخ 31 آذار 1492 يقضي بطرد جميع اليهود من إسبانيا. 

توقع الملك والملكة أن يؤدي هذا المرسوم إلى اعتناق اليهود للديانة المسيحية. وقد صدق حدسهم. فقد اعتنق الكثير منهم المسيحية خاصة أولئك الذين كانوا يحتلون مراكز مرموقة في الدولة. كان عدد اليهود في ذلك الوقت 80,000. اعتمد تقريباً نصفهم وحافظوا على ممتلكاتهم ومراكزهم. والبقية رحلت، لكن الكثير من الذين رحلوا عادوا إلى إسبانيا واعتنقوا المسيحية واستعادوا ممتلكاتهم. 

كانت السنوات الخمسة عشرة الأولى من تولي توماس ده توركمادا رئاسة محاكم التحقيق الإسبانية، هي الأكثر فتكاً. تم إحراق حوالي 2000 يهودي معمد. لكن حوالي العام 1500 هدأت الهستيريا. ففي العام 1498، تم تعيين الكردينال فرنسيس خيمينز ده سيسنيرسوس، أسقف توليدو، خلفاً لتوركمادا فعمل جاهداً من أجل إصلاح المحكمة، وأزال "التفاح العفن" منها وأدخل التعديلات على الإجراءات المتبعة.

بعد إصلاحها، لم تعد المحكمة تتعرض للانتقادات إلا النذر اليسير. فقد تولى الأمور فيها رجال مثقفين ومتعلمين وبات النظام القضائي فيها مثالاً يحتذى به بين الهيئات القضائية في أوروبا. خلال الأعوام الثلاثمائة وخمسين من عمر المحكمة تم إعدام حوالي 4000 شخص حرقاً. أكثرهم تم إعدامهم في العشرين سنة الأولى فقط من عمل المحكمة الفعلي.

أما بخصوص التعذيب في الزنزانات، فقد بينت مراجعة سجلات هذه المحاكم أن التعذيب طال حوالي 2% فقط من القضايا. حيث كان المعذب يتعرض لربع ساعة من التعذيب. وفي 1% من الحالات تعرض المتهم للتعذيب مرتين، ولم يتعرض أحد بتاتا للتعذيب للمرة الثالثة.

لماذا سمعة المحكمة الإسبانية سيئة؟

أين هم ملايين الذين احترقوا بنيران المحاكم؟! أين أشكال الزنزانات الرهيبة والتعذيبات اللامحدودة وأنات المساجين؟! أين هم اليهود الذين لاحقتهم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بكل شراسة وبدون رحمة؟! إن كانت هذه الأمور كلها محض خيال وادعاءات كاذبة، فما مصدرها وكيف نشأت؟!

في الواقع، ما أن حل منتصف القرن السادس عشر، حتى كانت إسبانيا إحدى أغنى دول أوروبا وأعظمها قوة. ورأى الملك فيليب الثالث نفسه المحامي الأمين عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، بعكس مناطق أوروبا البروتستانتية مثل هولندا وألمانيا وإنكلترا. لكن هذه المناطق البروتستانتية كانت تملك قوة كبيرة هي: "المطبعة". بعد أن انتصرت إسبانيا في الحرب وهزمت البروتستانت في ساحة المعركة، شنَّ البروتستانت معركة دعائية قاسية باستخدام المطبعة وربحوها. في هذه الفترة ولدت وترعرت فكرة "الأسطورة السوداء" الشهيرة وانتشرت. تمت طباعة العديد من الكتب والمناشير التي تتهم الإمبراطورية الإسبانية بآثامها اللاإنسانية وجرائمها الفظيعة. وتم وصف إسبانيا بأنها بلاد الظلام والجهل والشر. ورغم أن الأكاديميون المعاصرون قد نبذوا فكرة "الأسطورة السوداء" واعتبروها نسج من الخيال، لكنها ما زالت حية في أذهان الكثيرين إلى يومنا هذا.

استقت الدعاية البروتستانتية من مناهل الأسطورة السوداء بكل حرية، ولكن كان لها أيضا مصادر أخرى. فقد كان من واجب البروتستانتية تفسير الثغرة التي دامت 15 قرنا بين تأسيس المسيح لكنيسته وبين تأسيس البروتستانتية. فكان الكاثوليك يشيرون إلى البروتستانتية بأنها اخترعت ديانة جديدة لا تربطها صلة بكنيسة المسيح. وكان رد البروتستانت على هذا الاعتراض بأن كنيستهم أسسها المسيح نفسه ولكنها اضطرت إلى الاختفاء والاستمرار سراً بسبب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. فكما أن الامبراطورية الرومانية اضطهدت المسيحيين ودفعتهم إلى العيش في الدهاليز، كذلك خليفتها، الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية استمرت في اضطهادهم طوال العصور الوسطى. 

لكن الاعتراض المنطقي على أقوالهم جان: لم يكن ثمة بروتستانت في العصور الوسطى! 

هذا الاعتراض لم يُعْجِز مؤسسي البروتستانتية الذين أعلنوا أنهم كانوا متخفين تحت قناع الهرطقات المختلفة التي شاعت في القرون الوسطى (كانت هذه الهرطقات بالفعل متخفية وتعمل بسرية). عام 1556 أصدر متياس فلاتشوس إليريكوس كتابه بعنوان "كتالوج شهود الحقيقة" الذي أعلن فيه أن الهراطقة القدامى (هراطقة العصور الوسطى) لم يكونوا هراطقة بل كانوا شهوداً وورثة لكنيسة القرون الأولى الحقيقية التي اختبأت في الدهاليز ورسلها. وعليه تم إخراج الكتاريين والفالديين والهسيين وغيرهم في ثوب جديد تحت ضوء نظرية الكنيسة "المخفية". وعليه، لم تكن محاكم التحقيق الإسبانية سوى محاولة يائسة لتحطيم الكنيسة الحقيقية المختبئة.

هذا الكتاب وغيره ساهم في تشويه سمعة محاكم التفتيش الإسبانية.

إليكم هذه الشهادة من فم المؤرخ المعاصر "كامين" وهو من أشهر مؤرخي محاكم التحقيق، وذلك في كتابه: «محاكم التحقيق في بدايات أوروبا المعاصرة: دراسات حول المصادر والوسائل»:

«العدد الصغير نسبياً لعمليات الإعدام هو دليل فعال ضد الصورة القاتمة التي رسمتها الأسطورة عن محاكم تحقيق متعطشة للدماء. لا يمكن لشيء أن يمحو الأثر الذي خلفته السنوات العشرين الأولى من تاريخ المحكمة. ولا يمكن أيضا التقليل من قيمة الاعتداءات الوحشية العرضية التي كانت تقوم بين الفينة والأخرى. لكن من الواضح أن المحاكم في أغلب فترات وجودها كانت أبعد ما تكون عن قوة الموت الساحقة. الأرقام التي ذكرناها حول المحاكم في فالنسيا وجاليسيا تشير إلى أن نسبة الإعدام هي أقل من 2% بين المتهمين. وقد تم تقدير أنه من بين 19 محكمة تم تحليل وثائقها، فإن نسبة الإعدام ما بين عامي 1540 و1700 هي 1.83%.
وعليه فإن العدد يقارب حوالي ثلاثة حالات إعدام فقط في العام في كافة المملكة الإسبانية من صقلية وحتى البيرو».


مقالة منقولة بقلم الاخ "ابن العرب"
*


----------



## محايدد (19 أغسطس 2012)

الغالي سمعان الاخميمي 

اشكرك على ردك المحترم كعادتك  المصدر  الموسوعة   المميز ة قصة حظارة للكاتب  المسيحي ول ديورانت 

الغالي *aymonded*

اشكر لك ردك  بالنسبة للمعلومات اخذتها من موسوعة قصة حظارة للكاتب المسيحي ول ديورانت 

محاكم التفتيش كانت تحرق المرتدين من المسيحيين او من لديهم  شبه حول الدين ولم يعترفو 

اما من اعترفو فيشنقون ثم يحرقون  اما المسلمين واليهود فخيرو بين دخول المسيحية او يطردو من 

البلاد ويتركو الاموال غير النقدية وابنائهم الاصغر من 14 عام كي يربونهم في بيئة مسيحية

واستمرت لمئات السنين 

نسخ سطرين من الكتاب ....

(وقد صارع مصلحون دينيون آخرون لوثراً، وفاقوه في مطاردة الهراطقة فقد حث بوسر  الستراسبورجي 

السلطات المدنية في الولايات البروتستانتية على إبادة كل مَن يعتنق  ديناً "زائفاً"، وقال: "إن مثل هؤلاء 

الناس أسوأ من القتلة، وأنه يجب القضاء حتى  على زوجاتهم وأولادهم وماشيتهم"(63)، وقبل ميلانكتون، 

الرقيق الحاشية نسبياً، أن  يرأس التفتيش

 العلماني الذي قمع حركة اللامعمدانيين في  ألمانيا بالسجن أو 

الموت. وتساءل قائلاً: "لماذا نشفق على أمثال هؤلاء الناس أكثر  من الله؟.

في إعتقادي الشخصي انهم كانو مستمرين في تطبيق العهد القديم في تلك الفتره 

لان العهد القديم كثيرا تحدث في ان يقتل شخص او يحرق بسبب فعلة شخص اخر كما نرى اعلى 

يقضى عليه وعلى زوجته  واولاده وبهائمه !!

واعتقد لو ان المسيحيين حاربو ذالك الفعل كما قلت يضلو مسؤليين عن الوف الارواح اللتي ذهبت 

ضحية طول تلك السنيين  واعتقد ان القيصر في تلك اللحظة إستغل مقولة ما لقيصر لقيصر.

هذا رابط للكتاب http://www.civilizationstory.com/civilization/

اخيراا 

اشكر من قام بالرد  واتمنى النجاة لي ولكم في الدنيا والاخرة امين واعرف ان احد من الادارة   او الاعضاء 

سوف يقوم بالشتم كالعادة  بدون سبب 

وستقوم احد المشرفات كعادتها بإغلاق الموضوع لذالك انا سوف اسبقها واقفل الموضوع "."


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ول ديورانت ملحد وليس مسيحيا يا محترم. راجع معلوماتك فهذه المعلومة يعرفها حتى ابناء المدارس.*


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2012)

الكتاب يا جميل أنا عارفه وعندي كل اجزاؤه، ولكن لم يكن هناك تطبيق لا للعهد القديم ولا الجديد حتى، لأن هذا اعتقاد شخصك العزيز فقط، ولكن في تلك الفترة المظلمة استأسر فيها البعض بالفكر المنحرف عن الكتاب المقدس ككل، وكانت المحرك الأساسي لها أطماع خاصة وانفراد شخصي بالعقيدة لكي يتم تنفيذ المطامع والانفراد بالسلطة وكأنها سطلة إلهية مطلقة، وهذه أساساً كانت حركة سياسية متخذه شكل الدين ولكن المسيحية كلها بريئة منها، والأخطاء التي تحدث من الأشخاص في التاريخ لتحقيق مطامعهم الأرضية سواء سياسية أو اجتماعية، لا تُعمم ولا يُسأل الناس عنها ولا تُلصق بكل الناس وتصبح صورة عامة وكأن التاريخ وقف عندها واقتصرت المسيحية عليها وأصبح الكل مدان بها سواء من قاومها أو من ارتبط بها !!! هذا تصوير غير صحيح وليس فيه دقة ولا عدل على الإطلاق، فكونك تُأكد أن كل مسيحي مسئول عنها فهذا هو الاتحياز عينه والظلم كله ...
فهل مثلاً لو شخص قتل تحت أي مبدأ أو حجة، نقدر نقول أن أهله [ أبوه وامه وزوجته وابناؤه ] مسئولين معه عن القتل !!!، هل لو حاكم ما ظهر وتبعه الكثيرين في ظُلمه وتوافقوا معه في مطامعه لأنهم مثله في ذات المطمع، أصبح كل من كان قبلهم أو بعدهم من أسرهم أو من المشتركين معهم في نفس ذات الدين أو العقدية أصبحوا مسئولين عن ضرر مطامعهم الذي وقع على أناس كثيرة !!! ألم يحدث أخطاء فادحة في كل عقدية وطائفة ودين، لأن بعضاً من الحكام كانوا ظلمة يبحثون عن السيادة المطلقة ولهم أطماع سياسية ومادية !!!
فيا صديقي الحلو أنه لم ولن يكون كل مسيحي مسئول عن مقتل شخص لم يقتله أو يفكر في سحقه، لأن المسئولية تقع فقط على القاتل ومن قنن القتل تحت اي حجة بلا مبرر قضائي في ظل عدالة واضحة ... وأرجو ان تبحث الأمر بدقة وفي جمع كتب التاريخ وليس كمجرد رأي شخصي أو تعميم ذلك على كل العصور وكل الناس ... كن معافي
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ " المحايد د"  لم يرَ مداخلتى  كما  لم يري مداخلات سابقة ..-   و هنا  :لم  يـَـُرد  على أن محاكم التفتيش هى شئ  طارئ  ودخيل - على المسيحية - على مستوى التاريخ والجغرافيا  والفقه والثقافة-
 *  ول ديورانت  ملحد  خارج على المسيحية  وارث الالحاد  وراثةً  وثيقة بإعترافه   فهل من العدالة أن نأخذ منه   أقوال   نعتبرها تأريخ أو حجة   أو شهادة تقييم   للمسيحية  ..:
* وهل يجوز أن ينطبق نفس الشئ بالنسبة لديانتك المحترمة.


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

انا لم اعرف سوى عن محاكم التفتيش التي حدثت في اسبانيا بعد تحريرها من الاحتلال العربي الإسلامي....

ورغم انها ضد مبادئ المسيحية...وهذا لا جدال فيه...فهي لم تنبع من فراغ...مثلها مثل الحروب الصليبية...

فالاسبان ترسبت لديهم كراهية ورغبة في الانتقام من العرب المسلمين الذين كانوا يخطفون اولادهم ويبيعونهم عبيداً...غير باقي الممارسات لكن هذه كانت اهمها واسوأها...

واستمرت في الحقيقة بعد اكتمال استعادة ايبيريا كاملة عام 1492....استمرت ظاهرة خطف الاوروبيين وبيعهم عبيداً في اسواق الرقيق العثمانية حتى القرن ال19...عندما قررت القوى الغربية التخلص من قراصنة شمال افريقيا، الذين خطفوا من مليون إلى مليون ونصف مسيحي اوروبي....كانوا يغيرون على السواحل وعلى السفن، ويبيعون المخطوف في اسواق الرقيق العثمانية او يطلقونه ان ارسل اهله فدية كبيرة...

لم تتوقف هذه الظاهرة إلا بفضل الولايات المتحدة التي ارسلت اسطولها وسحقت اولئك المجرمين...ولولا الولايات المتحدة والاستعمار الغربي لكان حتى الآن لدينا اسواق العبيد والجواري بفضل الدين الحنيف...

للمزيد ابحثوا في ويكيبيديا عن قراصنة البربر Barbary Corsairs


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ما دخل الولايات المتحدة بالموضوع يا اخ جوني؟ اعتقد سؤال السائل تمت الاجابة عنه.*


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ما دخل الولايات المتحدة بالموضوع يا اخ جوني؟ اعتقد سؤال السائل تمت الاجابة عنه.*



فعلاً....لا اعرف لماذا ذكر الولايات البروتستانتية وما علاقة ذلك بمحاكم التفتيش في اوروبا في العصور الوسطى....

تحياتي لدقتك يا مشرف والرب يبارك خدمتك فأنا لم الحظ انه كتب عنها


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أغسطس 2012)

> في إعتقادي الشخصي انهم كانو مستمرين في تطبيق العهد القديم في تلك الفتره
> 
> لان العهد القديم كثيرا تحدث في ان يقتل شخص او يحرق بسبب فعلة شخص اخر كما نرى اعلى
> 
> ...



>>>  هل العهد القديم  عاقب الاطفال والنساء بجريرة جانى ؟؟؟
[ج] لا  يا  أخى الفاصل هناك تحامل  منك   لانك تجهل  الوقائع ...
+العهد القديم  يحوى المئات من النصوص التى * تركز بتشديد يصل إلى حد التزمت *على   [ قصر العقوبة  على الجانى] .. و[الصرامة فى تطبيق العدالة على الجانى  من جنس العمل ],.
+الاطفال والبهائم والنساء  التى  أُمروا بإبادتهم فى  أحوال - قاصرة على هذه الاحوال الشاذة لدواعى بالغة الخصوصية .. كانوا مشتركين كأدوات  فى الفجور والدعارة والعبادة الوثنية الشركية  المعتمدة على الشذوذ والعهر ومتأصلة فيهم ...ومتمكنة من كيانهم.. فلذا لزم إبادة العناصر التالفة الفاسدة التى بلغت من الفساد شأؤاً لا ينتظر منها توبةً......بل يخشي منها  إمتداد     عدوى الفساد  من تلك البؤر  لافساد غيرها... أنت متحامل يا زميلي..
+وهناك الكثير من التحامل والتهويل والمبالغة    والتشنيع لمحاكم التفتيش   فى ذهنك.
+الرب يهدىنا جميعاً إلى ملكوته السماوى ويزيل الغشاوة عن القلوب+


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> >>>  هل العهد القديم  عاقب الاطفال والنساء بجريرة جانى ؟؟؟
> [ج] لا  يا  أخى الفاصل هناك تحامل  منك   لانك تجهل  الوقائع ...
> +العهد القديم  يحوى المئات من النصوص التى  تركز بتشديد يصل إلى التزمت  قصر العقوبة  على الجانى .. والصرامة فى تطبيق العدالة على الجانى  من جنس العمل,.
> +الاطفال والبهائم والنساء  التى  أُمروا بإبادتهم فى  أحوال - قاصرة على هذه الاحوال الشاذة لدواعى بالغة الخصوصية .. كانوا مشتركين كأدوات  فى الفجور والدعارة والعبادة الوثنية الشركية  المعتمدة على الشذوذ والعهر ومتأصلة فيهم ...ومتمكنة من كيانهم.. فلذا لزم إبادة العناصر التالفة الفاسدة التى بلغت من الفساد شأؤاً لا ينتظر منها توبةً......بل يخشي منها  إمتداد     عدوى الفساد  من تلك البؤر  لافساد غيرها... أنت متحامل يا زميلي..
> ...



ممتاز ElectricCurrent

كل مشاركة اقرأها لك افضل مما قبلها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أغسطس 2012)

الذى نهب وظلم واضطهد وارتكب جرائم ابادة ضد المسيحيون على مر الزمان هم المسلمون اقرؤ تاريخ المسيحية وشوفوا الظلم والاضطهاد والنهب والسرقة والقتل جرائم رهيبة لم يفعلها هتلرر باليهود


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> فعلاً....لا اعرف لماذا ذكر الولايات البروتستانتية وما علاقة ذلك بمحاكم التفتيش في اوروبا في العصور الوسطى....
> 
> تحياتي لدقتك يا مشرف والرب يبارك خدمتك فأنا لم الحظ انه كتب عنها



*انا مش مشرف يا اخ جوني، انا محاور، بالضبط زي ما كنت حضرتك قبل ما تنفصل.*


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2012)

محايدد قال:


> اشكر من قام بالرد  *واتمنى النجاة لي ولكم في الدنيا والاخرة* امين



 
"النجاة في الآخرة" -وأنا أستعمل تعبيري- يا *محايدد* لا تحصل بالتمني، تمنى ما شئت وتذكر امنياتك يوم تقف أما الرب الديان العادل.

الخلاص لا يكون إلا بالإيمان وقبول شخص المسيح القائل:



يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 قال لها يسوع: «*أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا*




  يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 26 وكل من كان حيا و*آمن بي* *فلن يموت إلى الأبد*. أتؤمنين بهذا؟»
 


يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 قال له يسوع: «*أنا هو **الطريق والحق** والحياة*. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي.

 


محايدد قال:


> واعرف ان احد من الادارة   او الاعضاء سوف يقوم بالشتم كالعادة  بدون سبب



 
منذ متى والإدارة أو الأعضاء تشتم وتسب....؟ عار عليك مثل هذا الإتهام!
وكل العار أن يظن المرء أنه يعرف وهو لا يعرف ... لأنه يبقى جاهلا الى الأبد.



محايدد قال:


> وستقوم احد المشرفات كعادتها بإغلاق الموضوع لذالك انا سوف اسبقها واقفل الموضوع .


 
أنت تعرف انك مخالف لقوانين القسم واصريت ان تضع الموضوع وكأنك زلزلت الأرض تحت أقدام المسيحية.... 

نحن أدرى بقصص محاكم التفتيش وعيوبها الخارجة عن التعاليم المقدسة لكتابنا المقدس والغريبة عن شخص يسوع المسيح الإله المتجسد.

*ليس كل من كتب* *كتابا* سواء كان تاريخيا أو دينينا *يوافق ويخدم أهواءه ونزواته وأهدافه هو كتاب صحيح. *

ساعدك التوقيت اني كنت غير موجودة ولم يجذف موضوعك كلية. ابقيه إحتراما لتعب الإخوة المباركين ولكن ....

*يغلق ويوجه لك مخالفة لقلة أدبك بإتهام الإدارة بالشتم والسب*
*ومخالفتك القوانين عمدا وقصدا.*​


----------

